# Who is planning to attend the NRA Annual Meeting in Louisville KY?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can not make it this year. Who is set to go? It appears that President Trump is going.....



> Donald Trump to appear at 2016 NRA Annual Meeting


Donald Trump to appear at 2016 NRA Annual Meeting - Gunmart Blog


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going and looking forward to it!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I'm going and looking forward to it!


Are you planning to stay the whole time?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Are you planning to stay the whole time?


Going with a few friends on Friday and hope to get back Sat afternoon.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Going with a few friends on Friday and hope to get back Sat afternoon.


Have fun and make a report if you see any new and interesting items.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Will do! I'll have a Keltec hat on if anyone here spots me but I'm sure there will be a few more KT hats in the crowd!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Will do! I'll have a Keltec hat on if anyone here spots me but I'm sure there will be a few more KT hats in the crowd!


How far are you from Louisville? I had the displeasure of taking my basic training at Ft. Knox.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll be the one in a "**** Obama" T shirt....Nobody will ever find me because there will be thousands....


45 min away here...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> How far are you from Louisville? I had the displeasure of taking my basic training at Ft. Knox.


25 miles NE. I work at the main airport SDF. Flew to Miami out of here recently and they took us west then turned direct Bowling Green
and during the turn looked right down on Ft Knox and Godman field.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think my t-shirt would be " **** Clinton " instead . LMAO


----------

